# Root question



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

So I have successfully rooted my DROID x. Now what?


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

"Rad36 said:


> So I have successfully rooted my DROID x. Now what?


Many good answers to this. First thing? Download clockwork recovery and learn now to use it and make your first nandroid backup. Then learn how to wipe cache (not data) and dalvic. Then learn how to debloat. And then, finally flash a ROM. I suggest Vortex for every day use or one of the experimental ones like cm7, muiu or liquid. Googling will find you plenty of info on how to do these things. Stick with 602/605 based stuff. I waited way to long to learn how to root. My phone is a much better experience since I rooted. Good luck.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for the info/advice. Im new to all this so I appreciate the patience.


----------



## Reannimated (Sep 8, 2011)

I would sugest flashing roms, and browsing through the forums for things to flash.
P.S. Don't be afraid to ask questions, because that's how new users become experienced ones.


----------



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

Rad36 said:


> Thank you for the info/advice. Im new to all this so I appreciate the patience.


Most important tips: have fun, spend some time researching guides on forums, and don't be afraid to ask questions. Everyone who is an "expert" today got there by asking questions.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Once you have it rooted you want to get clockwork recovery installed (Rom Manager in the Market), look around and find an rom that fits you best.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Im having troubles downloading a ROM. Idk what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

What problems are you having? I suggest using wifi, or dloading onto your PC, then copying to your SD card. Also, I would make sure you know how to SBF before you start flashing ROM's.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Im looking into how to SBF now.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rad36 said:


> Im looking into how to SBF now.


here's a good guide
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I followed the SBF guidelines and now I have .605


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Make that .602


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Rad36 said:


> Make that .602


so, now that you have a clean slate, have you picked a rom you want try out? lots to choose from http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?21-Droid-X-Developer-Forum


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I am trying liquid smooth ROM 3.0


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

After I flashed I lost root. Why? I did everything right.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rad36 said:


> After I flashed I lost root. Why? I did everything right.


no one else has reported that problem. what makes you think you lost root? whats the file name of the rom you flashed and how did you flash it exactly?


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I didn't flash. Ok so after I followed the SBF guidelines I had. 605. The superuser icon was still on my phone but its not allowing permissions.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rad36 said:


> Well I didn't flash. Ok so after I followed the SBF guidelines I had. 605. The superuser icon was still on my phone but its not allowing permissions.


there is no sbf for 605, so thats impossible.
if you had a superuser icon on your phone after doing the sbf, then you didn't follow all the steps in the guide i gave you.

doing an sbf returns your phone to 100% stock, just like when you take it out of the box, brand new.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Gotcha, I'll do it over.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rad36 said:


> Gotcha, I'll do it over.


if you did the rsd lite properly, maybe you just forgot to do step 10. If so, just do that step to finish.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Which rsd should I use?


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

And .602 SBF correct?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rad36 said:


> Which rsd should I use?


i say which one to use in that guide


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rad36 said:


> And .602 SBF correct?


if you want to flash liquid smooth rom 3, yes.
you can be on .596 or .602 or .605 to flash that rom.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok I'll give this another go at it. Thanks!


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Make sure to manually wipe data and cache in recovery after SBF because SBF dosent wipe data


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rad36 said:


> I'll be sure to do that.


does that mean you didn't do it the first time you did the sbf? it's step #10 in that guide. if thats all you forgot to do, then just go ahead and do it and you will be good to go. I mentioned this in my post at the top of this page, but you never replied to it.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know what I did so I'm just doing it all over and take my time.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how to wipe the data/factory reset


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Rad36 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to wipe the data/factory reset


go to Settings-Privacy


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

do i include erase sd card?


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok so, I did not uncheck the Back up my data box, and I did not uncheck the Automatic restore box. I went to the Factory Data Reset option.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rad36 said:


> do i include erase sd card?


only if you want to erase everything stored on your mem card.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I did the factory reset and now its rebooting back to stock. Once its done, do i use rsd lite to upload liquid?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rad36 said:


> I did the factory reset and now its rebooting back to stock. Once its done, do i use rsd lite to upload liquid?


no. you have to root your phone. (link in my signature)
then install droid 2 bootstrap (in the market)
then you download the rom and put it on your memcard.
then open droid 2 bootstrap app and press "Bootstrap Recovery", then press "Reboot Recovery". this will reboot your phone into clockworkmod recovery where you can flash roms.
then Wipe data, Wipe cache, Wipe dalvik.
then choose "install zip from sd card" and pick the rom that you saved on your mem card.
when it's done installing choose "reboot phone"


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I did it! Finally lol!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rad36 said:


> I did it! Finally lol!


lol. congrats man


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Battery drains faster


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

"Rad36 said:


> Battery drains faster


Give it some time to settle. Also a recommendation ive heard suggested on new roms is to charge the battery to 100% then reboot into recovery, select advanced, clear battery stats. Reboot your phone and let it drain to 0 before plugging it in to the charger. It may take a couple charge/discharge cycles for you to notice

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay thanks!


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"Rad36 said:


> Battery drains faster


That would be because it's 2nd-init. If you use something Blur-based like Apex or SSM, you'll have better battery life. Of the 2nd-init Roms, I think MIUI gets the best battery life

Edit: ninja'd with great advice too.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------

